# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Viếng thăm rượu cần, gà nướng, cơm lam

## gaidiudang

*Gà nướng Tân Sơn-Pleiku*
 Xã  Tân Sơn tiếp giáp với xã Biển Hồ thành phố Pleiku, bà con các dân tộc  nuôi rất nhiều gà, heo thả vườn. Do vận động nhiều và tìm ăn những thức  ăn trong thiên nhiên nên thịt gà cũng như heo ở đây rất dẻ dặt, thơm  ngon, còn đọng nhiều tính hoang dã của vùng sơn cước. Có dịp đến Pleiku,  du khách nên thưởng thức món gà nướng ăn với cơm lam, tận hưởng hương  vị ẩm thực cao nguyên.  
 Ở những khu du lịch khác thuộc các tỉnh Tây Nguyên người ta nướng gà theo cách sau: _Gà  tơ khoảng chừng một ký rưỡi trở lại, làm sạch để trong rổ chừng 10 phút  cho ráo nước rồi dùng cây xăm đâm vào thịt để cho gia vị ướp dễ thấm.  Phụ liệu và gia vị gồm có mật ong, dầu mè, nước tương ngon, ít muối, bột  ngọt, ngũ vị hương, tỏi bằm một củ, tiêu sọ đâm dập, vài lát gừng xắt  sợi, vài miếng vỏ cam sắc sợi mỏng… Cũng có thể mua loại nước sốt dùng  để ướp nướng có bán sẵn ở các chợ, siêu thị. Trộn đều tất cả gia vị và  phụ liệu trên, dùng cọ phết đều lên thân gà.__Để  gà lên vỉ nướng với lửa than hồng. Khi thấy gà khô ráo mặt, ta lấy  xuống phết thêm gia vị một lần nữa cho thấm rút vào thịt. Giữ lửa liên  tục, không để bị tắt trong suốt thời gian nướng. Gà chín đem xuống đặt  vào dĩa có lót sẵn xà-lách, cà chua, rau diếp, càng cua. Chấm thịt gà  nướng với nước tương ngon dầm ớt hiểm, ăn kèm với cơm lam._   Còn  ở đây người ta nướng gà và dùng gia vị nguyên thuỷ hơn nhiều: Gà làm  thịt xong, chặt chân, cổ và bộ lòng làm món cháo gà (dùng để ăn nóng sau  khi nhậu xong), phần còn lại của con gà (không chế biến, không phết gia  vị) người ta dùng xăm thép, nứa hoặc cây lồ ô xuyên qua con gà và cắm  xung quanh bếp lửa, làm cho thịt khô dần và cho đến khi chín tới, vàng  ươm, thơm lừng, xong xếp ra dĩa, mỗi dĩa một con, thông thường là khẩu  phần nhậu của một người khi đến đây để thưởng thức. Khi ăn dùng tay xé  gà không dùng các thực cụ: dĩa, dao, muỗng, đũa. Chấm thịt gà với muối  é, ớt xanh... muối là muối hầm hạt to nguyên thuỷ rang khô bỏ vào cối  giã nhỏ (không phải muối tinh, hay muối iốt), ớt xanh có mùi và vị thơm  hăng hắc nhưng rất cay, é là lá cây é được bỏ vào cối giã cùng với ớt  xanh và hạt muối rang, người ta không dùng thêm bất kỳ một gia vị nào  khác các loại trên, vì theo sự giải thích của dân địa phương nếu dùng  gia vị (hiện đại) thì sẽ làm mất hương vị của thịt gà, ban đầu không tin  nhưng khi thưởng thức thấy quả đúng là như vậy 
  
 Cảnh giã muối é, ớt xanh 
  
 
 

  

  
 Du khách lúc 15h30' 
 
  
 Gia đình tôi 
  
 Khu ẩm thực được đặt từ trước, nhưng thường tới 18 giờ mới đông khách, có lẽ do ngày lễ du khách ăn, nhậu muộn hơn thường ngày  
 Khu chăn nuôi gà, heo của đồng bào dân tộc địa phương

  
 
 
 Mỗi người một con như thế này đây

----------


## gaidiudang

*Cơm lam Pleiku, hương vị của núi rừng Tây Nguyên*
 Cơm  lam có nguồn gốc từ những chuyến đi rừng dài ngày của người đàn ông với  túi gạo mang theo, dao quắm và đá đánh lửa cùng ống nứa sẵn có trong  rừng, vậy mà nay đã trở thành món đặc sản, "hút hồn" du khách đến với  Tây nguyên. Trong hình dung cảm tính của nhiều người, cơm lam phải là  thứ cơm đại loại có mầu xanh của lá rừng, có hương thơm của cây rừng...  Nhưng thực tế đặc sản của vùng đất bazan ấy được làm từ gạo nếp ngâm lẫn  với lá thơm đêm trước, cho vào ống nứa non. Khi gạo đã đầy hai phần ba  ống, người "đầu bếp" khéo léo đổ nước suối mát lạnh đựng trong những cái  bầu khô như cái hồ lô đen bóng dốc vào từng ống một.   Người  ta tước những thẻ lá chuối già hườm hườm và ươm ươm vàng đã tai tái héo  bởi hơi nóng lửa hơ và bắt đầu vê từng cái nút cho từng ống nứa. Những  chiếc ống sau khi đã nạp đủ gạo, nước, nút lá chuối kín, được vùi vào  bếp tro hồng. Tiếng những hạt lửa nhỏ nổ, tiếng nước reo li ti trong ống  nghe thật ấm áp, vui tai. Những hạt gạo dẻo bắt đầu giữ rịt lấy nhau,  nước từ thành ống nứa ngấm dần vào từng hạt gạo...  Chỉ  là một món ăn giản dị của núi rừng, gắn với những con suối chảy róc  rách đầu nguồn, những nương lúa chín vàng bên sườn đồi, những vạt rừng  tre, nứa, lồ ô xanh ngút đầu non và bếp lửa hồng mùa đông của mẹ, mà sao  có thể khiến người đi xa khó nguôi quên đến thế. Cơm lam cũng khiến  người mới gặp lần đầu bỗng ngỡ ngàng trước một món ăn tưởng không có gì  đơn giản, khiêm tốn hơn, mà chứa trong đó biết bao nghệ thuật và ý tưởng  của hạt gạo vùng cao trong mối giao tình với nước, lửa và những ống nứa  non...hình như ống nứa càng nhỏ, càng non, càng dài thì cơm đựng trong  ống càng ngon.   Cơm lam thường được ăn cùng với thịt rừng nướng hay thịt gà nướng.  Từ lịch sử hình thành và cách làm từ lâu cơm lam đã là một món ăn  truyền thống đậm chất dân dã của dân tộc Jrai, Bahnar. Theo truyền thống  của người Bahnar, Jrai, cơm lam thường được sử dụng làm lương thực khi  đi lên rẫy, thết đãi bạn bè hay trong các dịp lễ trọng đại của cộng  đồng. Trong sự biến thiên, giao thoa của các giá trị tinh thần, cơm lam  không còn là món ăn của riêng đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số nữa mà nó đã trở  thành tài sản chung trong khối tài sản văn hóa ẩm thực các dân tộc Việt  Nam.   Cơm  lam xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều trong các bữa tiệc thịnh soạn, những bữa  cơm thết đãi người thân, bạn bè ở các nhà hàng, khách sạn của tỉnh Gia  Lai. Giữa không gian mênh mông, thoáng đãng, từng khúc cơm lam trắng  ngần chấm muối vừng ăn với thịt gà, lợn nướng thật không gì thú bằng.  Trong men rượu cần chuếnh choáng say, người ăn thưởng thức cơm lam đậm  hương vị nồng ấm của cây, của đất và như tận hưởng được cả thanh âm của  núi rừng. Cơm lam của người JơRai, Bahnar thể hiện sâu sắc tính cộng  đồng, gắn kết chặt chẽ với nhiều chi tiết liên quan đến đời sống thường  nhật của người dân. Chính vì thế cùng với thời gian, cơm lam đã nâng lên  thành một nét văn hóa ẩm thực, là niềm tự hào của đồng bào các dân tộc  Bahnar, JơRai.  

 

 

 
 Thường chỉ có thêm đĩa dưa leo để ăn cho đỡ say

----------


## gaidiudang

*Rượu cần Phố núi*
 Đây  là đặc sản rất riêng của núi rừng Tây Nguyên, rượu cần được làm từ men  rượu ủ với cơm, ngô, sắn nấu chín đựng trong ghè sành, trên phủ lá chuối  khô nén chặt. Độ 4-5 ngày rượu cần ngấm men, khi uống cho thêm nước lọc  vào. Rượu cần có nồng độ nhẹ, có vị chua chua, ngọt ngọt, người ta uống  rượu bằng cần. Trong những dịp Tết, lễ hội người ta thường uống rượu cần để chúc mừng sức khoẻ, mừng mưa thuận gió hoà.  Rượu  cần có nhiều loại. Rượu thóc là lúa mới xay, rửa cho sạch, ngâm nước  rồi trộn men để bỏ vào ché. Lấy lá chuối bịt chặt miệng ché độ năm, sáu  hôm sau là dùng được. Rượu cơm là rượu làm bằng gạo nấu thành cơm ủ với  men; hoặc là trộn đều bỏ vào ché; hay bỏ một lớp cơm, một lớp men cũng  được. Cơm rượu chỉ độ vài ba hôm là nở tràn ché. Còn rượu kê, bo bo,  bắp, mì, v.v... thì cũng làm theo cách trên. Đồng bào Ba Na gọi rễ cây  men là Hiam. Rễ này cùng với gừng, ớt được giã nhỏ, trộn với gạo rồi  viên thành viên nhỏ. Hoặc lấy rễ dây men - loại dây có gai bò trên mặt  đất giống như dây trầu - đem phơi khô, giã nhỏ với củ riềng hay củ gừng  rồi cũng viên thành từng viên lớn như quả trứng gà so. Mỗi ché chỉ bỏ độ  một viên men là đủ. Đến lúc uống mới đem cần cắm vào ché. Cần uống  thường làm bằng cây trúc hay cây triêng. Cuốn cây triêng thường dài cả  mét, chặt đem về phơi khô, rút lõi bỏ đi, dùng làm cần rượu thì tuyệt!   Rượu cần tuy nhẹ, dễ uống, nhưng uống nhiều, khách dễ bị say và có thể  ngã lăn quay lắm... lắm  

 
 
  

  
 
 Trường Sơn cao ngất rừng xanh
    Quây quần hũ rượu, Em - Anh chung cần

----------


## thuty

Ước gì mình được đi như thế này

----------

